
American Reportedly Killed by “Uncontacted” Sentinelese Tribe Off Coast of India - elliekelly
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/21/669909594/american-reportedly-killed-in-flurry-of-arrows-as-tribe-defends-its-island-off-i
======
rurban
Uncontacted is not quite true. They do have their reasons, explained here:

> There's been a lot of talk about the missionary killed by the natives of
> North Sentinel Island. They're probably so aggressive because of this
> weirdo, Maurice Vidal Portman. So here's a big thread about this creep and
> some facts from my decade-long obsession with the island.
> [https://t.co/rfOVjfU2ZY](https://t.co/rfOVjfU2ZY)

— Respectable Lawyer (@RespectableLaw) November 23, 2018

